# Innokin Coolfire Pebble Kit



## Daniel (21/11/16)

Looks interesting , wonder if it will take 25mm  
Battery life might suck though , oh wait it WILL suck .... they do mention fast charge 2A so suppose it won't SUCK that much .... 

Technical Specificatons:
Operating Wattage: 6.0W-50W
Battery: 1300mAh
Maximum output Wattage: 50W
Maximum output Current: 15A
Maximum output Voltage: 7.5V
Clearomizer Resistance: 0.2-3.5Ohm (Recommended)
Charging: Micro USB DC5V/1A

Reactions: Like 3


----------

